# Sticky  Recommendations for posting in the Trip reports area.



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcVdvVcAACNfgAAQYAW8EDcsPIo/799wMADFkRT2ipp6RoYJ5TahkGgzQQRU8mnomFMExqDBGCYaaDU9TJNMjUeUADQAA0AW+2U5EF/amNfpnAFdAT+ILUxad5MjBDWmxV9sRG+aHOifOCsOqx6c7bkiNo9EZfjozyy4NEHd5ATyx218plmYK1ik5nCwDLBEFbsJoTEYVvCg28LSwqR+qCSWZyOxGogy0gMih3JsovzWuFIiRwzPs3pYTWKnqGyMGflRDYyuLbWojDEo4Uv+vjU8ivEUEAZqgo0hQ6bmOVEVBQeIJNOdUUL4quhdyRThQkMVdvVc


----------



## badmotorfinger

#2 in the interest of avoiding piscatorial shrinkage don't post immediately after the Carnster.


----------



## TequilaGod

And for those of us who love Video reports - should we have a sub forum? or just add [Video] to the front of the subject line?


----------



## Barrabundy

TequilaGod said:


> And for those of us who love Video reports - should we have a sub forum? or just add [Video] to the front of the subject line?


Just post them in the fetish section.


----------



## Zed

RedPhoenix said:


> Welcome to the AKFF Trip Reports section!
> In order to make searching for reports in a particular state a little easier, please include the 3 or 2 letter state abbreviation as the first characters of your report title.
> eg: *QLD: 4/11 Bribie Island Snapper Extravaganza*


Just a reminder since it's become a bit lax. Since I really don't know shit about AUS geography, I appreciate the state codes. And it does make searches more productive.


----------

